# How do you stop a cat from kneading?



## Teffy

One of my cats is an obsessive kneader, without hurting her little feelins, how do I make her STOP????


----------



## Marian

Cut off her feet? :fish:

Seriously, I had a kneader. If I didn't keep his claws cut short, I would end up with a mass of fine scratches all over my neck and upper back that looked more like a hickey than anything else. I used to let him stay where he was, but I would gently hold onto his paws so that he couldn't knead, or place my hand between my neck and his claws and let him knead my hand instead. He would eventually stop trying and go to sleep or walk away, but I had to do it every time. I'm not really sure you can make them stop altogether.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva

I don't know that there is a way to inhibit the compulsion to knead. Have you tried soft claws? They are plastic cap like things that go over the claws and make kneading much less painful. There are a million different brands out there - here is a link to one:

Welcome to SoftClaws for Cats


----------



## Teffy

HAHAHA cut of her feet! Yes I have to keep up with the clipping. 

Oh...they do have a mind of their own.


----------



## Teffy

Oh 1Jurisdiva, just got your post, she doesn't hurt me cuz I'm ontop of the clipping but it annoys me because it's paired with the loudest purring. I know that I should be happy that she's kneading me but boy oh boy...it's just annoying really. I gotta suck it up and take it.


----------



## Marian

True story - one night my loud downstairs neighbors had a shouting match at 5am that woke me from a dead sleep even with my loud portable A/C on. I was just about to get really annoyed, get up from my bed and tell them to shut the eff up when my cat climbed onto my pillow above my head, laid his head down on my the side of my head just above my ear and started purring. The vibrations from the purring against my skull actually drowned out the yelling and screaming and I was able to go back to sleep. 

I had a cat who used to climb on top of my shoulder (I sleep on my side) and stick his nose in my ear and purr. And sometimes drool. 

Gotta love 'em.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva

Marian - LOL. That is a good story.

Teffy - I'm glad it isn't painful - we once had a 20lb rescue cat and his kneading was killer!

Fortunately Evil Siamese doesn't knead. She prefers to sit on my shoulder and yell.


----------



## Marian

1Jurisdiva said:


> Teffy - I'm glad it isn't painful - we once had a 20lb rescue cat and his kneading was killer!


That's exactly what mine was too. He never outgrew the need to knead.


----------



## Birdie

I don't think you can really stop them from wanting to... it's a cute, happy behavior, so I wouldn't discourage it. Maybe give them a blanket or soft pillow to knead instead? (you could put it across the room so the purring doesn't bother you lol) 

I personally love it if my cats make happy feet on me.  It's the cutest thing ever to me. I would loooove a cat that wanted to sit with me a lot and make happy feet and purr at me... omg I'd be in heaven. <3


----------



## Teffy

ROFL!!!!

You're all hilarious!!!

"The vibrations from the purring against my skull actually drowned out the yelling and screaming and I was able to go back to sleep.....and stick his nose in my ear and purr. And sometimes drool." 

"Fortunately Evil Siamese doesn't knead. She prefers to sit on my shoulder and yell. "

Birdie, you're right it's so so sweet, I wouldn't discourage it but you gave me an idea, start slipping a little pillow or towel in between and transferring her to my lap at least, somewhere further away from the core senses.

There are other things to complain about like...litter bits on your pillow when you wake up. HAHAHA...those strictly dog people here, if they even read this thread are probably gagging now.


----------



## Marian

The litter I can brush off; what I hate is waking up with a cat butt in my face. LOL


----------



## redcricket

I don't think there's much you can do to stop it! I had a huge Maine **** that was a big kneader, and paired with his super loud and vibrating purring, and his incessant drooling, it was almost unbearable to have him on my lap! LOL! I just got an old towel, and he knew when I spread it out on my lap, that was his invitation to come up and snuggle. If he started to knead me without the towel, I would gently but firmly touch his paws and say "No." He would usually stop for a while, but then start up again. I couldn't get too mad, because he was doing it out of happiness and contentment. Miss that cat!


----------

